# looking for a custom jig stix madstix can make it happen



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

wanted to let you guy's know i can get your custom jig stix built in any length & line weight that you might like @ a very reasonable price top of the line components using carbon fiber blank ,prices are very reasonable .
check me out on your next build.2 cool sponsor since 02
stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> wanted to let you guy's know i can get your custom jig stix built in any length & line weight that you might like @ a very reasonable price top of the line components using carbon fiber blank ,prices are very reasonable .
> check me out on your next build.2 cool sponsor since 02
> stix


 thought i might mention price looking in the very low $300 range on a 6ft this is with quality guides ,& reel seat ,well set up #40-#60 or 5 ft 8 #80-#100 -#150


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Do you have a picture are a rough build of what you were thinking about building ?


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

I may be interested. I recently bought an Accurate Boss Fury 400 2-speed and need a rod for it. I already have a rod and reel set-up with the same Accurate 400 so I may actually go back and trade in the 400 for a 500. Either way, I will need a rod.

The rod I have on my current Accurate 400 is a Hanta Slow Pitch Aji 67-5. It is an awesome rod but I am thinking I may want something with a little less action (more stiff) for my new reel - especially if I go with the 500.

Let me know what you would recommend me pair with this Accurate 400 (or 500). Is it possible to get an old school cork blank for the rod? My Hanta has a split handle and I am not too wild about it at all.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*cork rod???*

i think what you meant to say was bamboo rod the old school ,there are some builders that still do those but i do not have the tools nor do i have the back ground to do some thing like that , it would be very costly if you ever found the source.
i can go up to #60-unlimited just name your poison i build on carbon fiber as most all jig stix are built this way not to say that you cant get a jig stix made from a glass graphite tuna blank . you & i would just need to simply take a few minutes to discuss this to find out just what you are seeking . as far as split grip solid grip not a problem . why not call me to chat 352 377 5894 
thanks
stix


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry - I was not clear. What I meant was I wanted cork wrap on the butt as opposed to foam. For the rod blank itself, I think the carbon fiber would work great. 

That would be funny to attach an Accurate reel to a bamboo rod .


----------

